# Help! We have fleas!



## ruby8966 (Aug 29, 2007)

Does anyone know of the most effective flea shampoo or dip? I can't afford to buy some frontline or advantage for three dogs right now. They are itching sooo bad I feel so sorry for them. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance. Ruby


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

You can get the 3 pack and use one on each dog. At my vet it only cost $42 but I'm sure you can get it cheaper online.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

What Durb said, but only if the dogs all take the same size. Some vets will sell single doses, if they are different sizes, at probably about $10-15 each.

I know it seems like a lot to fork over at one time, but OTC products don't work, and you'll spend a lot more to treat three dogs for flea bite dermititis if you don't get rid of the fleas. Believe me, I've seen it time and time again. People try shampoos or cheap flea products, then have to come to the vet a month or later with half their dog's fur missing and bloody scabby sores all over them.  Then they not only need to buy the flea preventative, but an antibiotic, an anti-itch medication, and medicated scrubs or shampoos, costing about $150 per dog.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

You mean even those flea collars don't work?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Not a chance...

I'd go with the Rx meds in a heartbeat...reliable, quick, and reasonably priced compared to repeat treatments with seemingly cheaper alternatives. And if you've ever lived in a house with fleas, the dreaded nightmare is when you find one in your own bed. I'll take the Advatage or Frontline any day.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

The only thing a flea collar is good for is to cut up and put in your vaccum cleaner bag.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well then why do they sell them for? Surley after alittle while the word would spread around that they don't work.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Same reason you get so much spam that promises to increase the size of certain body parts, to put it delicately. People want them to work, so they buy them. People buy them, so companies sell them.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Lorina said:


> Same reason you get so much spam that promises to increase the size of certain body parts, to put it delicately. People want them to work, so they buy them. People buy them, so companies sell them.


Ha Ha Ha, That was very well said. I think that was one of the better examples I have heard compared to flee collars that don't work. Just plain funny! Oh, by the way, I agree one hundred percent. Flee collars are just plain junk! So are those products that promise.... RESULTS!!! But keep on dreaming! LOL


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

If all three dogs are within the same weight range then K9 Advantix is the fastest way I know of to rid the dogs of fleas. kvvet.com has the best prices and a 4 pack would be very reasonable.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Flea collars are useless, shampoos and dips harsh, and not necessary. You can do a knockdown on the fleas on the dog by simply bathing the dog in Ivory Dishsoap, lather, and leave on for 4-5 minutes, then rinse thoroughly. However, you may still find grit on them, and your house is likely loaded with eggs, and so is your yard. So, the cycle will continue, and you'll soon have more adult fleas taking bites out've all of you! Get the Advantage throught KvVet Supply; they are the least expensive, and they don't charge shipping. You'll have to treat your house and yard as well.

Vacuum your furniture, windowsills, and carpeting thoroughly, making sure to get next to baseboards, and under the furniture itself, as well as under cushions. Remove the vacuum bag immediately, and take out to the dumpster. Sprinkle Borax (or use 20 Mule Team Borax, which you can find in the laundry products isle of your grocery store) under the cushions of your furniture, along the baseboards, onto carpeting and area rugs. Leave it on for a couple of days, and then vacuum it up and do it all over again. It's safe for your pets, won't damage your furniture or carpet, and it's barely noticeable in your carpeting. It dries out the eggs so they don't hatch, and thereby stops the cycle. 

You can check to see just how infested your home is by taking a white plastic bowl, fill with dishsoap and water, and add a little cooking oil; stir. Place on the floor under a light. For some reason, fleas are attracted to it, and you'll find a bowl full of dead, drowned fleas.


----------

